# March Madness 2021



## thejackal (Mar 19, 2021)

It's the most wonderful time of the year!  Some great games already.  UF with the onions!


----------



## Goyaanisqatsi (Mar 19, 2021)

Anyone got any wild upset picks in their brackets? 
Wildest I went was Winthrop and a Sweet 16 match-up between Syracuse and Rutgers with Rutgers making a run to the Elite 8.


----------



## SweetSkittles (Mar 19, 2021)

I have Gonzaga winning it, Suggs and Kispert are both lottery picks and are ballin lights out


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Mar 19, 2021)

Gentle reminder that March Madness College Basketball > NBA Basketball


----------



## SweetSkittles (Mar 19, 2021)

albert chan said:


> Gentle reminder that March Madness College Basketball > NBA Basketball


I prefer the nba tbh


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Mar 19, 2021)

SweetSkittles said:


> I prefer the nba tbh


If we’re talking the NBA Playoffs, then _maybe.

_


Spoiler



Of course, in my mind, I remember when the NBA Playoffs was reaching its peak watch ability during the mid 2000’s to early 2010’s. Way before they blatantly admitted that China outsourcing controls their league.


----------



## thejackal (Mar 19, 2021)

Oral Roberts sounds like a frathouse nickname, but they did beat OSU.  Spread the good word!

@James Tiberius Lurk I had OSU in the E8, whoops.


----------



## Bassomatic (Mar 22, 2021)

First round tourny lost, but super proud! Not expecting as much.


----------



## Goyaanisqatsi (Mar 23, 2021)

My bracket is absolutely fucked up considering I only have 9 of my Sweet 16 left and only half of my Final Four remaining. 

Great tournament though, that Oral Roberts duo has been a blast to watch and I'm really pulling for another Final Four run out of Loyola Chicago. I think they'll beat Oregon State but Houston's backcourt is fantastic.

Still think Gonzaga is taking it all. Don't believe anyone can match up with how deep they are.


----------



## Cliff Booth (May 1, 2021)

Good fucking god





Chris del Conte should have fired Shaka Smart three years ago! If this shit actually happens the orange and white faithful better fill the Moody Center to absolute capacity for a decade.

KDTrey5 is fucking Durant btw.


----------



## Techpriest (May 2, 2021)

Best game of the tourney was UCLA vs Gonzaga.


----------



## Goyaanisqatsi (Mar 9, 2022)

Didn't feel like making a new thread so I just bumped this one in anticipation for the tournament starting next week.

Feel free to drop your picks on Monday!


----------



## RumblyTumbly (Mar 18, 2022)

So after Iowa and Kentucky lost, everybody's brackets are just dead, right?


----------

